# The Official FOB Rant Thread!



## bloodbinds

We all like a good rant... and we all feel better after one! But sometimes you just have something small to day, sometimes you don't feel like making a whole thread about it. Sometimes you just want to say a big F*CK YOU to him! Well, here is the place to do it!


Why the hell haven't i heard off you?! I saw you 5 months ago where you told me you would make more of an effort, that you would be back soon, and you would be in touch before her birthday to come see her again... erm.... her birthday is now less than a month away - and where are you? Are you going to call? Will you even remember her birthday? Will she hear off you at all? I'm so scared you will forget and Bella won't get a birthday card off her Dad :cry:

Rant away!


----------



## lulu35

why do you keep putting everyone before us??? im fed up having to tell my kids were finished and move them from house to house whenever you get fed up with us!!!! my kids are not toys and you dont relise what youve just lost!!!

sorry just wanted to get that out xx


----------



## expecting09

Why do you say your going to ring me to arrange money, and to get my address for missys birthday card and don't bother :growlmad: She's nearly one and you still haven't realized that you need to man up and take responsibilty!

(Can I rant about FOBs family too? :haha:)

(and I didn't realize Bella and Kacie are sooo close in age too!)


----------



## surprisebaby

are you ever going to contact me? you've not even seen charlotte smile or heard her laugh. she deserves to have a dad and you should be taking responsibility for her instead of swanning around university pretending you don't have a child. You owe me a huge apology for how you've treated me. i thought when i saw you when she was two weeks old you were going to keep in touch? well that was obviously a lie. one day you are going to regret your decision and you won't be able to get that time back.


----------



## Faith2781

If you don't want women to get pregnant with your kids then why don't you use a condom! Abortion is not a form of birth control!


----------



## lal

Strangers have been kinder to me than you since I found out that I was pregnant. All of the hard times I helped you through, and at a time I could really use you as a friend, you've disappeared. Not to mention that you are partially responsible for this, and chose to be. It hurts so much that women you've just met are more important to you right now than helping me get through this. And I know you will try to jump back into my life once I have our son...it will be too late, I will never trust you again. Get ready for a lot of regret, and I hope it hurts to know that I have none, I gave you every chance and more to be a decent person.


----------



## bloodbinds

expecting09 said:


> Why do you say your going to ring me to arrange money, and to get my address for missys birthday card and don't bother :growlmad: She's nearly one and you still haven't realized that you need to man up and take responsibilty!
> 
> (Can I rant about FOBs family too? :haha:)
> *
> (and I didn't realize Bella and Kacie are sooo close in age too!)*

Ohh, me neither! Ahh, growing up too quick!!

And maybe this should be a Single Rant thread? Where we rant about everything single mummy related? FOB family and all!! Lol.


----------



## whoops

When the f*** are you going to grow up and deal with your responsibilities? Yes, your life will change but big bloody deal. Mine has already changed beyond measure and I don't sit around complaining. I just get on with it. 

Stop apologising! If you were truly sorry, you'd be here. 

Every single person in my life is excited about OUR daughter, except you. You're the only one treating this like a tragedy. Man up, grow a pair and take some responsibility *now* before it's too late.

Oh, and use condoms in future! Muppet! :growlmad:

NB: The condoms advice also applies to me... :blush:


----------



## Aidedhoney

I could be here a long time............

Just for starters

I hope you and your gf get a huge dose of the shits on your up oncomming holiday!!!!!

Yup i am been an akward cow but you should have checked that your holiday didnt clash with your access arrangements before booking it..........
Not me that will go 4 weeks without seeing my son.
The days of me been flexible and nice are long gone.

Your son was ill for a week he spent a whole day in A n E and the assesment unit where they hinted at heart function and did you come up and see him.......did you Fu$$.
You finally came up after a week and spent a whole 2 hours with your son.........Father of the year award goes to you!!!!!!! 

Can i text/phone you in relation to our son without risk of offending your gf ermmmmm NOpe because even though you left me I am a threat to her hahaha!!!!! get over it love!!!!!


This is a grown man of 37.....


----------



## Neferet

I can't believe you're not going to make an effort to come to your own son's first birthday party. Seriously, if you're not remotely interested in Isaac just say so and stop f**king us around! >.<


----------



## Welshcob

lal said:


> Strangers have been kinder to me than you since I found out that I was pregnant. All of the hard times I helped you through, and at a time I could really use you as a friend, you've disappeared. Not to mention that you are partially responsible for this, and chose to be. It hurts so much that women you've just met are more important to you right now than helping me get through this. And I know you will try to jump back into my life once I have our son...it will be too late, I will never trust you again. Get ready for a lot of regret, and I hope it hurts to know that I have none, I gave you every chance and more to be a decent person.

Really well put!!! well done!!!x


----------



## bloodbinds

16 days to go.... will you remember her birthday? Taking bets!


----------



## LittleLemon

FOB and his dear mummy, the pair of them really are something else. A month after getting back together, ONE MONTH of family life and it's hard demands of time & sacrifices, both him AND his mum attacked me like a pack of dogs, telling me I was treating "her boy like a servant!!". A servant??? He has never EVER used the washing machine during our 4 years together, cooked perhaps 10 times in total, and WHO was scrubbing the bathroom at 9+ months pregnant whilst he was sitting in the lounge wathing Top Gear??

No wonder he's so f*cked up when it comes to family values, when he has a mother like that. Selfish, horrible people, always putting everybody else down when they have NO leg to stand on. FOB never made any attempts to better his life, bring in more money to the household and was quite happy letting me support him every MONTH with the same old comment "I'm sorry baby, I don't know where my money's gone", with two weeks left to payday.

Servant? Him? Done fck all for either me or our son, how dare they?? And where is he now? Changed his number to get rid, and sending no money for our son (although CSA are now on the case).

What a piece of trash..!!! 

Thanks for the rant.


----------



## BabyGab

I hope it knocks the wind out of your chest when your child considers someone else her father and I hope it hits you 100 times harder than that when you realise he is more of a man than you will ever be!!!

I dont know who was stupider.. You for lying or me for falling inlove with you and believing everything you told me..
If you were just looking for a good lay you should have just said so and not let me waste a year and a half of my life believing in a future I was building which you had no intent of leading...

What hurts more than anything is the wrong you have done to MY child!! I would have been better off with a test tube!!

I wish you nothing.. Enjoy whatever God sees fit to send your way from now on!!


----------



## expecting09

So you ring me and spend half a bloody hour talking about work, then go on about how your going to Manchester to see friends for a weekend?! You can afford to do that but you can't afford to give me even a penny towards your daughter, you have until her birthday or I will be ringing CSA again.. :coffee:


----------



## Neferet

Why the hell did you delete me from facebook and block me on twitter?! If you're going to be an effing child, I'm better off without you in my life at all TBH. Can't wait for this paternity test to come back and prove you're his father... only because hopefully your parents will go ape at you for being a spineless liar! T**t.


----------



## Rhio92

It takes 2 to make a baby, that's 2 to decide to use a condom and 2 to have sex! So how come it's ok for you to have 1 of us raising the baby??!! I know you've got balls because you've made 2 kids,one of whom you've never had any contact with, and one on the way who you probably won't have any contact with, so why don't you man up and start preparing to be a Dad? 
It's not about our relationship anymore, I'm done with the hurt, the name calling, the being used, it's about OUR son. 
Man up. Put your pride on the shelf, stop spending all your money on your car and going out, and start investing in the most precious thing of all. You let our son down once, and you will never have another chance, then I hope when you look at the scan pictures, you realise what you lost.


----------



## expecting09

You write 'Sorry I couldn't be there' on Kacie's birthday card, which arrived LATE. If you was that bloody sorry you would of done something about it, spineless twat.


----------



## bailey4eva

Just to say this is a great thread, I may be writing in here at some point in the future, just giving time like I always do see how things go! Also, sorry to hear that so many FOBs are being t**ts! We are all better off without them, somebody will appreciate us one day just gota be strong for the babies/children, they at least will appreciate all you have done for them one day :)

xxxx


----------



## Kacie

Why did it take us leaving for you to start trying to be father of the year? Before I left you never said two words to her. It was all I could do to get you to hold her for 15 minutes a day while I had a shower. Now you have the nerve to turn around and say I have taken your baby girl away when it was you ignoring us day in day out, treating us like cr*p and sleeping around! So how long can I expect you to keep this up for?... are you going to be around for ever or is this just a temporary thing so you can look like the doting father in front of your friends? If you are gonna quit seeing her in favour of your precious bachelor lifestyle then please do it before she remembers who you are... but if you're gonna stick around then it better be forever as I don't want to be picking up the pieces when you break her heart as well as mine.

I wish I could trust you....


----------



## ProzacQueen

I told you when you picked DD1 up she had an upset tummy bug, you insisted on taking her out anyway...and you took her to Burger King for junk food. fricking genius.
She really suffered last night and today, so thanks alot for that. prick.







BabyGab said:


> I hope it knocks the wind out of your chest when your child considers someone else her father and I hope it hits you 100 times harder than that when you realise he is more of a man than you will ever be!!!

Amen to that :thumbup:


----------



## Gem_88

LittleLemon said:


> FOB and his dear mummy, the pair of them really are something else. A month after getting back together, ONE MONTH of family life and it's hard demands of time & sacrifices, both him AND his mum attacked me like a pack of dogs, telling me I was treating "her boy like a servant!!". A servant??? He has never EVER used the washing machine during our 4 years together, cooked perhaps 10 times in total, and WHO was scrubbing the bathroom at 9+ months pregnant whilst he was sitting in the lounge wathing Top Gear??
> 
> No wonder he's so f*cked up when it comes to family values, when he has a mother like that. Selfish, horrible people, always putting everybody else down when they have NO leg to stand on. FOB never made any attempts to better his life, bring in more money to the household and was quite happy letting me support him every MONTH with the same old comment "I'm sorry baby, I don't know where my money's gone", with two weeks left to payday.
> 
> Servant? Him? Done fck all for either me or our son, how dare they?? And where is he now? Changed his number to get rid, and sending no money for our son (although CSA are now on the case).
> 
> What a piece of trash..!!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant.

MY GOD!! Sooooo familiar!! If I didn't know any better I would be asking you the name of this cretin to see if my ex really did have a double life like I suspected he did!!!


----------



## Gem_88

Why did you make out at the start that a baby was what you wanted and then you treat me like this when I'm pregnant? Your treatment of me has been worse since I have been pregnant...how backwards is that?!

Why do you never have any money, but yet you earn the same amount as my Dad and he supports a family of 5, pays the bills, buys food and runs 2 cars. And why can you never explain where your money has gone? What are you hiding?

Why do you claim to love me, but yet you stand there and say the most horrible things to me, swear at me and just generally disrespect me and treat me like shit.

Why is it that when it comes to your family, I am cast aside and simply not good enough? You never have and never will have the balls to stand up for me against them.

Why have you not paid one penny for your child? You have stood back and let me buy everything, pay for your petrol, pay for food for us and generally pay for everything.

Where was the excitement for this amazing gift? Where was the teamwork and the sharing of this joy? Why have you made it so hard and so stressful? I have waited my whole life to experience this and thanks to you and your attitude, it has not been the way it should have been.

I pray one day that another man restores my faith in men, because you are not a man,. You have no balls, no back bone, no maturity and you cannot stand up and face your responsibilities. 

And for the ultimate question, the one that leaves me the most confused....What did i EVER see in you???!!

Thanks for the rant...I have so much more I could say,...but I fear I may be here till next week getting it all down!


----------



## hollywood dre

You girls are crazy, I love it. :happydance:


----------



## LittleLemon

It really is the same story Gem, gave me a bit of a giggle just for the tragedy of it all ;)

I too ask myself WTF I ever saw in him..!

Well rid of them hun, well rid :winkwink:


----------



## Gem_88

Couldn't have said it better myself LittleLemon
:)


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i'm not a single mom yet but i feel the need to post;

why the f*ck did you tell me you wanted to TTC and that we were going to get married and that we were getting that house together if you had unfinished business with your ex all along. i know you say it's because you though i wouldn't actually get pregnant but your bullshit has caused a lot of unneeded stress. i hope you rot in hell and i want front row tickets and i am bringing some popcorn and a bottle of booze.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i just wanted to say that you all made me laugh so hard and cry at the same time..i feel somewhat healed after reading everything, knowing others can relate


----------



## jess_smurf

lol olivia's dad purposely causes argument with me so he feels he can blame that for not seeing her, so i sent him a text 

"had a lovely time with olivia without you we should fight more often if it means you leave us alone"

to which he replied 

" your just a nasty person i have realised that about you "

ME: "lol you didnt even turn for your nephews birthday, you chose not to see olivia, get stuffed i am sick of feeling sorry for you !! "

i am so angry he has been writing on kristian's gone too soon page about how he loves me and is sorry and we will be a family again soon, using my son's page to try and emotionally black mail me, i was fuming how dare he! he tried it as a last resort !!


----------



## lou_w34

It is her birthday in 4 days.... Will you remember....


I doubt it since last time we spoke you didnt even no when her birthday was. 


Life is actually easier without you around.


----------



## lal

jess_smurf said:


> lol olivia's dad purposely causes argument with me so he feels he can blame that for not seeing her, so i sent him a text
> 
> "had a lovely time with olivia without you we should fight more often if it means you leave us alone"
> 
> to which he replied
> 
> " your just a nasty person i have realised that about you "
> 
> ME: "lol you didnt even turn for your nephews birthday, you chose not to see olivia, get stuffed i am sick of feeling sorry for you !! "
> 
> i am so angry he has been writing on kristian's gone too soon page about how he loves me and is sorry and we will be a family again soon, using my son's page to try and emotionally black mail me, i was fuming how dare he! he tried it as a last resort !!

haha, sounds like mine - we are all just unbearable nasty people and it is obviously our fault they don't bother with their children. If I begged and cried for him to be around, he'd complain that I were too needy - as it is I just don't say anything at all, and I am STILL "making this complicated" for him. Pricks.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

Gem_88 said:


> Why did you make out at the start that a baby was what you wanted and then you treat me like this when I'm pregnant? Your treatment of me has been worse since I have been pregnant...how backwards is that?!
> 
> Why do you never have any money, but yet you earn the same amount as my Dad and he supports a family of 5, pays the bills, buys food and runs 2 cars. And why can you never explain where your money has gone? What are you hiding?
> 
> Why do you claim to love me, but yet you stand there and say the most horrible things to me, swear at me and just generally disrespect me and treat me like shit.
> 
> Why is it that when it comes to your family, I am cast aside and simply not good enough? You never have and never will have the balls to stand up for me against them.
> 
> Why have you not paid one penny for your child? You have stood back and let me buy everything, pay for your petrol, pay for food for us and generally pay for everything.
> 
> Where was the excitement for this amazing gift? Where was the teamwork and the sharing of this joy? Why have you made it so hard and so stressful? I have waited my whole life to experience this and thanks to you and your attitude, it has not been the way it should have been.
> 
> I pray one day that another man restores my faith in men, because you are not a man,. You have no balls, no back bone, no maturity and you cannot stand up and face your responsibilities.
> 
> And for the ultimate question, the one that leaves me the most confused....What did i EVER see in you???!!
> 
> Thanks for the rant...I have so much more I could say,...but I fear I may be here till next week getting it all down!

wow this sounds so much like my situation infact i am wondering if FOB is the same person as yours lol xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Ok my FOB has taken the cake this time.

He turned up for his 2 weekly visit on Sunday, came to my home with his new gf hahah the two of them thought i would let then in!!!!! No warning nowt!!!
The bit that takes the cake was that i was just home the previous week from hospital where i was told Alex needs his second open heart surgery as his first has failed!!!!

What an arse i am really lucky in the sense that i have his parents full support and they are dead against him and him introducing the gf!!!

Foe the second time in 3 months he wont have seen his son for 4 weeks.

Got a solicitors appiontment on wed for some advice


----------



## xJG30

Hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## 18singlemom2b

what the f*ck. i'm so sorry you had to deal with that. i hate how us ladies take special caution before introducting our beautiful children to just anyone and they think they can bring just any girlfriend of theirs around our kids! grr



Aidedhoney said:


> Ok my FOB has taken the cake this time.
> 
> He turned up for his 2 weekly visit on Sunday, came to my home with his new gf hahah the two of them thought i would let then in!!!!! No warning nowt!!!
> The bit that takes the cake was that i was just home the previous week from hospital where i was told Alex needs his second open heart surgery as his first has failed!!!!
> 
> What an arse i am really lucky in the sense that i have his parents full support and they are dead against him and him introducing the gf!!!
> 
> Foe the second time in 3 months he wont have seen his son for 4 weeks.
> 
> Got a solicitors appiontment on wed for some advice


----------

